# Instrument panel lights went out!



## joenathan89 (Mar 25, 2008)

So i was driving home the other night and i was coming out of the parking lot and rolled over a curb, which isnt a problem cause it is only about a foot high. But when i looked over to my instrument panel the lights that illuminate my speedo and fuel/temp guages were out. they went out at the same time. 

I got home and i took the cluster out to check if the bulbs broke or something or if they had just been nudged out of place but they werent. the bulbs were fine because they worked when i put them in the "check engine" lamp slot. What could have made the whole circuit of illuminator lights go out? could it be a fuse or something? By the way my status lights still work, like my check engine, airbag, battery light etc still turn on. its just the lights that illuminate my cluster. Anyone have an idea on what the problem could be? Thanks.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The dimmer switch...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yea give it a rock back and forth and it will come on.


----------



## McDRacing (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry to dredge up an old thread but this just happened to me, and not only are the dash lights out but the parking lights keep going out with it, fuse keeps blowing wether the dimmer switch is plugged in or not(gone through a few fuses checking this out.) so what do i check out now?... just happened while driving home one night, no curbs or potholes, just all of the sudden out


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

I had a similar problem with mine and all mine was that the ground wire for te dimmer switch had came loose in the plug


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

blowing fuse means look for a short in the circuit.
look at the wiring diagram and unplug parts till you isolate it. buy more fuses you will need them.


----------



## Dabria (Aug 14, 2009)

joenathan89 said:


> So i was driving home the other night and i was coming out of the parking lot and rolled over a curb, which isnt a problem cause it is only about a foot high. But when i looked over to my instrument panel the lights that illuminate my speedo and fuel/temp guages were out. they went out at the same time.
> 
> I got home and i took the cluster out to check if the bulbs broke or something or if they had just been nudged out of place but they werent. the bulbs were fine because they worked when i put them in the "check engine" lamp slot. What could have made the whole circuit of illuminator lights go out? could it be a fuse or something? By the way my status lights still work, like my check engine, airbag, battery light etc still turn on. its just the lights that illuminate my cluster. Anyone have an idea on what the problem could be? Thanks.


Could be a bad headlamp switch. I hope the problem could be something else. This should be checked out to rule this problem out.


----------



## jkupper (Jul 8, 2009)

I had this exact thing happen to me,
it was the dimmer switch it will most likely need to be replaced.


----------



## J.R.sentra (Aug 6, 2009)

its definitely the dimmer switch. it does the same to me.i havent replaced it yet, so when it goes out i just reach over and bang the dash and it comes back on.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Replace the dimmer switch.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The problem could also be in the strip terminals where they connect to the back of the instruments. If it is, it will continue to be a problem, my Dad had a Nissan Bluebird that had a similar problem that would come and go when the instruments were bumped. I hope it is as simple as replacing the dimmer switch, best of luck.


----------



## flenhellis (Mar 8, 2010)

Beverly Stayart said:


> Replace the dimmer switch.


Yeah, I think this could be the best way to over come from this problem....


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for the nekkro again but I seem to be experiencing the same problem on my 94 Sunny B14. GA15DE. Lights just suddenly went out a week ago. Headlights and brake lights are fine, just dash and rear park lights don't work. All fuses are fine except for one. It has the "ST 7.5A" acronym next to it and problem is, the fuse is fine but there is no power flowing through it. My stereo still works fine also. I'm inexperienced in automotive electrics so please bear with me. Since everyone is saying replace dimmer switch, could someone please point out exactly where I would find it on my car? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

LostDude said:


> Sorry for the nekkro again but I seem to be experiencing the same problem on my 94 Sunny B14. GA15DE. Lights just suddenly went out a week ago. Headlights and brake lights are fine, just dash and rear park lights don't work. All fuses are fine except for one. It has the "ST 7.5A" acronym next to it and problem is, the fuse is fine but there is no power flowing through it. My stereo still works fine also. I'm inexperienced in automotive electrics so please bear with me. Since everyone is saying replace dimmer switch, could someone please point out exactly where I would find it on my car? Thanks.


I believe you'll see voltage at the 7.5A fuse when you check it with the key in the "start" position. The dimmer switch is the switch you use to adjust the brightness of your dash lights. Has a wheel you turn to adjust the lights and a picture of a lightbulb on it. Switch is on the dash, below the cluster.


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> I believe you'll see voltage at the 7.5A fuse when you check it with the key in the "start" position. The dimmer switch is the switch you use to adjust the brightness of your dash lights. Has a wheel you turn to adjust the lights and a picture of a lightbulb on it. Switch is on the dash, below the cluster.


Thanks for that. I used a light tester on all the fuses with the engine running and only the 7.5A ST fuse wasn't working. I'll grab a dimmer switch from the wreckers today to test that. Thanks again.


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

K tried a new dimmer switch and no change. I tested all the fuses with a multimeter now and all but the 7.5A ST fuse has ~14V with engine running. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bryan_g (Sep 12, 2010)

*same thing happened to me*

I had the same thing happened to me, kept blowing fuse after fuse, it was a 10amp one in the fuse box, the one inside the engine compartment, i replaced the dimmer and headlight swich and still kept popping fuses

well to get to the point, there is a cable, red and yellow i believe, that dims the stereo, my 98 sentra came with an aftermarket stereo and it wasnt wired correctly, so i just disconected it and taped it off

well thats what was wrong with mine

hope it helps someone


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Check for the electrical connection. I don't feel anything has gone has gone wrong.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 7.5A fuse is for the starter signal, which is why it doesn't have voltage while the engine is running. It only shows power when the key is turned to "start." It has nothing to do with the lighting. At this point, you would have to get an electrical diagram and use it to check the powerflow for the illumination circuit and taillights. Since the taillights are not working, it's likely not an issue with the connector and printed circuit behind the cluster. If the fuse for the marker lights is good, then the most likely area of the problem is the headlight switch. So, using the diagram, that's where I would start making my checks.


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> The 7.5A fuse is for the starter signal, which is why it doesn't have voltage while the engine is running. It only shows power when the key is turned to "start." It has nothing to do with the lighting. At this point, you would have to get an electrical diagram and use it to check the powerflow for the illumination circuit and taillights. Since the taillights are not working, it's likely not an issue with the connector and printed circuit behind the cluster. If the fuse for the marker lights is good, then the most likely area of the problem is the headlight switch. So, using the diagram, that's where I would start making my checks.


Hi smj999smj,

Thank you for that educating insight. Much appreciated. As for the diagram, I really have no idea as to how to read it lol. Would you mind pinpointing the area I need to check if I upload just the electrical system part of the manual? (the entire manual is around 35MB as opposed to only 6MB for the Electrical System only). And yeah, I've checked every single fuse and they are all fine (both in the engine bay and under the steering wheel).

TIA 

Anyway, here's the electrical system part of the manual:
EL.pdf

PS: Thank you for the help so far from everyone


----------



## 22reynard (May 4, 2011)

I am having a similar problem, however I am also experiencing a flashing Air Bag Light.
Cluster lights are out
No Rear running lights (brakes, corners, plate work)
Flashing Air Bag light

On a believed to be un-related matter Cruise Control turns on, but does not engage

The car had been left IGN. on engine off over night and roasted the battery before all these problems occurred (except the cruise)
Battery replaced car runs fine.

My questions is, is it just coincidence that the Air Bag light is blinking, or does anyone know of anywhere that there might be a common short?


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey sorry for not updating my status, but I found the problem and it was in the fusible link body just out from the + terminal on the batt. Removed all the plastic covering to find the metal strip corroded. Replaced the entire fusible link and problem solved. I now have a new problem but that's probably already answered on this forum too so I'll post it there . Thanks everyone.

22reynard, my resolution could serve well in diagnosing your problem (that is if your car has a fusible link - You haven't stated what year or model car you have).


----------



## 22reynard (May 4, 2011)

96 sentra, 1.6 automatic
replaced the dimmer switch, traced all the wires in the trunk, unplugged after market radio, disconnected aftermarket fogs....cant seem to find anything, girlfriend mentioned that the cluster lights would flicker when she hit bumps....


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

If the brake lights aren't working at all when pressed, then check the fuse for the tail lights in the fusible link box just out from the battery; in the engine bay. And while you're in there, check the rest of the fuses as well.


----------



## 22reynard (May 4, 2011)

The brake lights work, as do the flashers, its just the running lights and plate lights.
I've checked everything in the trunk and know the short is not there. From my understanding of the wiring diagram ( and I havnt looked at one in a while) the circuit draws power from the front headlight corner light system (page 58 in the manual in this thread)....
Ive looked through everything and ruled out the air bag light being related, Ive unplugged just about everything and come to the conclusion I have a loose wire or something somewhere...

Im not sure I have the fuseable link but Ill double check


----------



## 22reynard (May 4, 2011)

After 18 hours tracing wires, rulled out everything in the front harness, made my way under the dash and found a pinched red and blue wire with orange hash marks that was shorting out behind the center console....fixed the tail lights still no dash light but the new switch should be in my mailbox today and still no explination for the blinking airbag light.


----------



## LostDude (Dec 6, 2008)

Good work persevering with the fault finding. Glad it paid off in the end with one thing fixed, but sorry I can't be of more help. Good luck though


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

22reynard said:


> After 18 hours tracing wires, rulled out everything in the front harness, made my way under the dash and found a pinched red and blue wire with orange hash marks that was shorting out behind the center console....fixed the tail lights still no dash light but the new switch should be in my mailbox today and still no explination for the blinking airbag light.


If all of the blinks are of the same length, timewise, it is in "present diagnosis mode." This is a common issue on most mid-90's Nissans and is usually the result of a faulty air bad diagnostic sensor and control unit assy., located under the center console. Sometimes you can get the control unit to reset by trying the manual method to access codes. To do this, open the driver's door, turn the key to "on." and press the driver's door switch at least 5 times within 7 seconds of turning the key to the "on" position. The air bag lamp will flash the trouble code as a "long" flash in a sequence of flashes if any are present.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i've had this problem a few years ago where the dash lights and fan control lights would come off and on whenever it wants to. tapping, pushing, and kicking the dimmer switch would usually turn it back on but it got so frustrating so i bypassed the dimmer switch, the dash lights are now always on the brightest setting. it was too bright at first but i've gotten used to it and i've never had to deal with the switch again


----------



## 53sled (Sep 4, 2009)

I ran across this thread while re-wiring the hack stereo install in my frontier. my cruise quit on my 1991 240sx, it would work during the day but not at night. turns out my parking/ tail light harness melted and was activating the brake light on one side, when the headlights were on. This gave a false signal to turn OFF cruise, as it does when you hit the brakes. luckily 
i found it by accident but it could have been a nightmare.

I had an 84 200sx turbo that ran the battery down, but charged good and had a good battery. I could push start it, but if it sat for 10-12 hours it would be dead.

that was the brake light staying on all day, a plastic pad on the pedal cracked and fell off, causing it to not cancel the switch when the pedal was up. 3 pennies and electrical tape fixed that.

I love these weird wiring stories, it reminds us we are all at the mercy of electrons.


----------



## wahoo280 (May 3, 2014)

*97 sentra no instrament cluster lights*

so i was wiring up a tach and volt meter to my 97 sentra and wire the lights from the tach and volt meter to a green and red wire coming outta the back of the dimmer switch. well i was holding the light from the volt meter to a ground and then all the sudden it sparked and all my dash lights turned off. i cant find a fuse for them either. and normaly when my headlights are on and i open my drivers door it beeps. but not i have no instrament cluster lights and no door beep with the lights on... can anyone help me with my problem? things to try and check? i cant find a fuse except for the head lamps.


----------



## 53sled (Sep 4, 2009)

wahoo280 said:


> so i was wiring up a tach and volt meter to my 97 sentra and wire the lights from the tach and volt meter to a green and red wire coming outta the back of the dimmer switch. well i was holding the light from the volt meter to a ground and then all the sudden it sparked and all my dash lights turned off. i cant find a fuse for them either. and normaly when my headlights are on and i open my drivers door it beeps. but not i have no instrament cluster lights and no door beep with the lights on... can anyone help me with my problem? things to try and check? i cant find a fuse except for the head lamps.


Bend over, cause you are fucked. get a new dash harness. You melted wires after the fuse. :crying:


----------

